# make install interrupted



## Springer1500 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got a real newbie question. During my first install of kde4, I ran out of space on /usr.  I'm freeing up some room now.  KDE4 did install enough to run, but I didn't get all of the install complete.  Can I make install clean again, and will it pick up where I left off or start over.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 25, 2009)

yes you can 
it is better you cvsup and run 
make clean 
and 
make install clean


----------



## Springer1500 (Oct 25, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> yes you can
> it is better you cvsup and run
> make clean
> and
> make install clean



Thanks, it seems to be working after "make clean" on /usr/ports.  I haven't gotten to cvsup yet, this is a new install and I'm just working with FreeBSD for the first time.  Coming from Linux, things feel familiar and I really like so far.


----------

